# Your favorite hour music in ACNL?



## Titi (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't know if this thread exists already,
I've only seen favorite K.K slider song threads.
Which is your favorite AC hourly music?

Mine is 4am with rain:


----------



## MageFace (Apr 14, 2014)

I like any rain music, also early am music and noon and early pm music. I pretty much like it all, though the island music gets on my nerves after a few minutes.


----------



## therealkate (Apr 14, 2014)

7 pm is my favorite. It's dramatic, beautiful, and slightly sad.


----------



## Sin (Apr 15, 2014)

I have to say 8pm music is my favourite. Though 7pm is a really close second!


----------



## shirou (Apr 15, 2014)

i really really love the 7pm and 1am music, but there's just something about the 11pm music that makes me feel a lot... better feeling in general? ;u; it's just one of those pieces i can daydream to for hours, or listen to while exploring areas i've already mapped out previously. it makes everything feel nicer.


----------



## crwn (Apr 15, 2014)

honestly, i can't really pick too much of a favorite, they're all really lovely songs, however!
i'll have to say, the music that plays on christmas eve i've always been fond of:


----------



## Cudon (Apr 15, 2014)

I really have no idea.. I usually have my sounds off since AC sounds & music is really headache inducing for me :c I do recognize all of the songs posted above uwu I should probably just listen to some separately and pick a favorite, but meh. The rain music is cool though.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

I really love 7PM music.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

5pm or 1am.


----------



## LostNoob (Apr 15, 2014)

The 9pm music, kinda sounds like something from an old detective movie.


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm also a big fan of the general music in the rain as well c: Just so peaceful...


----------



## rockthemike13 (Apr 15, 2014)

1 AMs my groove!  So melancholy and simple.


----------



## Orbis (Apr 16, 2014)

I know it's been said, but... 1 AM. Something about it just makes me feel calm and not care that I'm losing sleep to play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 16, 2014)

5 AM or 3 AM definitely.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 16, 2014)

1 am, baby. uvu


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 16, 2014)

I always run into the emporium around closing time just so I can hear the music. I HATE the music there the rest of the day, but the closing time version is so beautiful! I have been known to get teary-eyed over it sometimes...if I was in the right mood or had a stressful day or something...lol, I know I'm nuts. XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

12AM... I like the chime-ey parts


----------



## Liseli (Apr 26, 2014)

Any hour, really. Well, I love it ten times as much when it rains <3. It's so soothing.


----------



## skylerracerGT (Apr 26, 2014)

10pm first time i heard it was in a dream town


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have several, so I'd say:

7AM
5PM
6PM
7PM
9PM


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah, 5PM is actually a really fun, upbeat song! It's probably my second-favorite!


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 26, 2014)

7 pm. I like how dramatic it is, especially when I'm doing not dramatic things in my town.


----------



## ninjavenus (Apr 26, 2014)

7PM and 1AM are my faves. 

Also--and this isn't any of the hour songs--the second and third song that plays when you sit under the town tree.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

ninjavenus said:


> 7PM and 1AM are my faves.
> 
> Also--and this isn't any of the hour songs--the second and third song that plays when you sit under the town tree.



Huh... I never realized that there were multiple town tree songs!


----------



## kml64 (Apr 27, 2014)

7pm all the way!


----------



## Ropera (Apr 28, 2014)

11pm is my favorite.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2014)

If we're talking about NL, then I love 1AM and 7PM.


----------



## mannieblaze23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh man... I have to say that its a tossup between:

8AM
1PM
6PM 
1AM

Got to admit that Nintendo did a great job with this music in this game.   I came into this game with a little bit of skepticism when I first heard the music of this game but it quickly grew on me.  Different flow than ACCF/ACLGTTC.


----------



## Lullaboid (Apr 29, 2014)

7 pm and 1 am for sure. I hadn't realized they were so popular


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 29, 2014)

Either 7pm or 3am.


----------



## Elise (May 1, 2014)

Mine is definitely 8pm


----------



## Reindeer (May 1, 2014)

7PM. I like that dark and moody feeling to it.
11PM is also really enjoyable.


----------

